# Game 60: Knicks @ Heat (2/27 8:00PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Sunday, February 27, 2011 | 8:00 pm | TV: ESPN/Sun Sports*








*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups*

    

    

*Heat Bench*
Carlos Arroyo
Eddie House
James Jones
Joel Anthony
Mike Miller
Jamaal Magloire
Udonis Haslem
Juwan Howard
Zydrunas Ilguaskas
Dexter Pittman​


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

1st look at the new look Knicks, who are coming off a loss at Cleveland. Melo didnt practice today, but said that he will be playing in this game.

Hopefully Mike is finally cleared to play.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Knicks will be out for blood after losing to the Cavs last night. We're at home and should take care of business.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

You know what I love? Beating down the Knicks at AAA. Just don't blow it for us Chris.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Kill them.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)




----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

^ :rotf:


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Yeah, that totally gave me an idea


----------



## 36 Karat (Nov 10, 2005)

^ :lol:

Pumped to see this one, it'll be fun to watch. Fully expect your squad to take care of business though. Even if they haven't gel'd, strange to see the Knicks lose like that in Cleveland.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

They lost to the Cavs earlier in the season after playing us. Now they're just getting it out of the way and losing before they play us. Really funny. You would think by this point they would pay attention to the team they are playing rather than put all their energy into us, but there you go. I mean it cancels out any good they do against us.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Good news. Mike Miller is good to go tonight.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

We'll see if I can force myself to stay awake. If not, have a good one guys, and let's go Heat!


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

ßen said:


> We'll see if I can force myself to stay awake. If not, have a good one guys, and let's go Heat!


Gotta stay awake for Heat/Knicks c'mon now.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Up at 8.30am for college, and the game will finish about 3.30am. I've done it a lot this season, but I'm currently hungover.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

PoetLaureate said:


> Yeah, that totally gave me an idea


hahahahhahaha


beautiful!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Knicks made a change in their starting lineup. Amare will start at C and Shawne Williams at PF.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

I hope we crush them


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Michael Wilbon compared us to the Knicks and said that both of us are teams that like to get the ball off the rim and then push it up the court.

It never ceases to amaze me how completely oblivious the ESPN rabble are to the system we have run for the past 15 years.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

ERIK SPOELSTRA!

IF YOU WANT TO WIN!!!

Joel vs. Amare

:flay:


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Ric Doucher is in the building


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Finally, tip off. I was falling asleep here.


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

Must be nice to be rich enough to travel to nice cities and sit courtside and watch them play


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

lets ****ing do this


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Adam said:


> Michael Wilbon compared us to the Knicks and said that both of us are teams that like to get the ball off the rim and then push it up the court.
> 
> It never ceases to amaze me how completely oblivious the ESPN rabble are to the system we have run for the past 15 years.


Seriously, I think i've only seen this team once run off a made basket. When will they learn that this team runs off their D?


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

I'm listening to Phil Collins to pump me up for the game.

Don't hate.


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

Great way to start the game


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron2DaMP!\\

Wow


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

lol


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

The Knicks Heat rivalry is funny because the same people in the crowd are going to cheer for both teams. The atmosphere is insane.


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

holy crap


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

The house of highlights!


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Starting point guard for the next 5 years


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario 33333333

Still on fire


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Put Joel in to guard Amare and Arroyo in at PG. Grind these guys out.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Why the hell do we have Bosh guarding Melo?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh hits his 1st J.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Bosh drives in omg 2 fouls on Shawne Williams


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

:sigh: Mario...


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Smithian said:


> Put Joel in to guard Amare and Arroyo in at PG. Grind these guys out.


Chalmers is playing well...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh hits another J. Good to see.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

and1 by Wade


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice and1 by Lebron on the J


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Miller 3333333


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Adam said:


> Chalmers is playing well...


Optical illusion.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mike always ends up on the floor :laugh:

34-23 after 1

Good start for the Heat.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

That defensive three second call epitomizes how the refs mistreat us. Not only was it the wrong call but they would never make that call against Boston.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

I wish we could make it a point to get Bosh driving to the basket early in the game. It's like an automatic 2 fouls on any opposing PF when he has his drives mixed well with his jumpers.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade just schooled Amare.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Welcome back MM


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Good start continues for Bosh tonight.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, in and out for Mike. Hope he continues shooting when open cause he looks to be in a great rhythm.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice putback by Joel


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

and1 by Lebron!

Sweet fastbreak


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade with the Pistol Pete underhand outlet pass. Ridiculous.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

I love when they get out and run


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, had Eddie hit that 3...

Love how Bosh is playing tonight. He's mixing things up nicely. Of course, it helps that SF's are covering him.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I'm really impressed with how committed Joel is to send Amare left. Amare really struggles against Joel.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

CHRIS BOSHINATOR!!!


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Adam said:


> I'm really impressed with how committed Joel is to send Amare left. Amare really struggles against Joel.


:allhail:


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Ostrich lighting it up


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

This team needs to recognize that its time for plan B when Lebron spends 16 seconds fighting for position with Fields


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade complete destroyed all our momentum with that idiotic three. Why does he have to do that?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

How many times have the Heat this season had a huge difference in FG% than the opponent, yet the game was still close? Its happening again tonight. The Knicks are being held to 39%, while the Heat are at 56%, yet its a 9pt game.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

And there goes the lead


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

WTF Bosh set a proper ****ing screen


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

Why does this always happen?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

52-51 at the half

Could not have ended the half any worse. Unbelievable.

This team just cant hold a big 1st half lead.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

It's like Wade decides to take a heat check and the team collectively loses their head


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

That was fun - hopefully the 2nd half will be just as exciting. Hell of a game we have going on now after it looked like Miami would blow it wide open.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat shot 51% to the Knicks 41% yet are now down. Dont get how this continually happens to us.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Mario is back to being Mario


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario 3333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade2Damp

Nice


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Bosh roll to the basket you son of a bitch


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Looks like we're playing kinda pooey


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wow Mario. Wow.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

WTF Rio. That's totally embarassing.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Mario you are a ****ing professional basketball player asdfasdgwefgwefijiwqefwe


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Little by little, the Mario we all know and hate is making his way back..


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Chalmers is such a clown. The guy just cannot put it all together. He's another Dorrell Wright type project I guess. Unfortunately we don't have time for projects we're trying to win championships.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Also can I add how the hell was that an offensive foul on Wade?


----------



## Gx (May 24, 2006)

That was pretty bad


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Can we stop trading turnovers and get a sustained run going?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade playing like **** now


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Wade 4th (bogus foul)


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Wade is forcing it. When players are clearly playing badly they are gonna get the borderline calls go against them.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Miller 33333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Yup, bad Mario is almost back. Mario of the past 3 games would have buried that one.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

House cant hit a 3 to save his life of late.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Lot of one and done jumpshots, shooters cold to close out that quarter


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

This game is terrible.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

It's annoying that our shooters never hit their shots anymore. One of House, Miller, or Jones needs to start knocking in 3s or we're ****ed in the playoffs.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Cut James Jones and sign Kapono. We don't need this coward who doesn't show up in big games.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Another bad end to the quarter. 

So many 3pt shooters in Mario, House, JJ and Mike yet of late, we cant seem to get 2 of them going in the same game. Such a different team when they're missing.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Wade if you don't get mad after AC just undressed you........


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Carter just embarrassed Wade

Nice comeback, Wade


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Our spacing is so horrifically bad will these guys actually move for once. Zero effort out there.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Keep attacking, Dwyane


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Wade finally coming alive.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Another bad end to the quarter.
> 
> So many 3pt shooters in Mario, House, JJ and Mike yet of late, we cant seem to get 2 of them going in the same game. Such a different team when they're missing.


It kills our spacing when they miss those wide open shots so much. It's why we lost against Boston.

Half tempted to say we need to get rid of Howard and bring in Kapono just so we have another shooter to roll the dice with. We can't go into the playoffs with guys who can't knock in wide open 3s.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

They just showed a montage of Wade's games vs the Knicks. Wade's shot mechanics looked so much better in 08-09. Wonder what happened since?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Come on EDDIE! ****


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Ok, I'm tired of House. Get him out and focus on attacking the rim.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

God dammit House, you suck again. Back to DNP's.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice J by Lebron. He got some great lift on that one.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

I'm not going to blame House. His role is to have the green light and chuck up threes and thats fine. HOWEVER, Spo needs to recognize when the offense is lazy and three happy and put the appropriate guys out there to manufacture points. Keeping House in there is only going to make the problem worse. We need to get back to playing disciplined ball in the half court.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

The frontrunners on this team:

James Jones
Eddie House
Mario Chalmers
Mike Miller
Dwyane Wade


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

It's funny, when we aren't hitting 3s other teams pack the paint and leave us open. So we shoot more 3s when we are missing them than we are making them. This is what happens when none of our big three goes onto the block to post up.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

What about taking House out and putting in Arroyo who might be a little less likely to shoot 3s right now?


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

futuristxen said:


> What about taking House out and putting in Arroyo who might be a little less likely to shoot 3s right now?


This isn't a bad idea at all


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

WTF Bosh


TAKE THE SHOT WHEN ITS THERE


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

sweet J off the glass by Bosh


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

There you go Chris, dominate these ****ers


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Hate when we pass up ok looks for horrible looks.

And we need to box out Stoudemire.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Should have been a turnover. So so so lazy.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

How did Dwyane mess up that fast break? Aaaaaaaahhh


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Spike Lee should be kicked out of the game.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

New York is digging in and playing hard, we are still coasting


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

No idea why, but I just woke up. Might as well watch the end. Lets go!


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Hahaha slick pass by Bosh


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Bosh 2 LeBron!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Shawne Williams looked like he traveled about 3 times on that last play.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Bosh blocks STAT just 1 play after getting a big rebound and assist..


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

futuristxen said:


> What about taking House out and putting in Arroyo who might be a little less likely to shoot 3s right now?


I agree completely. Also, he won't turn it over.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Pretty good help D on that Stoudemire on LeBron post up. Sucks he powered through on Joel's good D though.

Teams/players really take their game up a few notches against us. Especially in Miami, it seems.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

This would be a ****ty game to lose, considering how much we're dominating them defensively. We played a great first quarter and then stopped giving a ****.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

big layup by Lebron


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Take care of the ball LBJ


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

futuristxen said:


> This would be a ****ty game to lose, considering how much we're dominating them defensively. We played a great first quarter and then stopped giving a ****.


Story of our season.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

2 Knicks fans have been ejected per Shandel

tough call on Mike


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

GTFO Chauncey...


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

You have got to be kidding me with this ****


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

2 ugly possessions in a row


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wtf


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Come on Wade...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Are you kidding me?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Billups! Wow!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Then they dont call the actual foul.

Dwyane has been remarkably unclutch.

I knew he'd hit that. And I knew they'd hit a three.


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

How is it that Wade and LeBron have made careers out of closing 4th quarters out yet now neither can finish a game strong?


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Gotta make that Dwyane


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Damn I hate the Knicks


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Wade and Lebron have wet dreams about that shot Chauncey just made

****ing hail mary shots I HATE THEM SO MUCH


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade on national TV this year has been awful. Take out that game in NY where he hit 8 or 9 shots in a row, and he's been awful in big games. Even in that game, he was shut out in the 4th.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

What an awesome failure from top to bottom


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Bosh sucks. :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh had no reason to do that.

This team has ended quarters horribly tonight.


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

The Heat make late game mistakes you would expect newbs to make


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I'm not impressed with NY's roster without Billups. When I heard they were getting him in the trade, the Melo acquisition took on a whole knew look in my eyes. He's an ideal PG for them, which is why I wanted him down here just about as much as any even remotely-feasible PG.

Doesn't surprise me he's looking like the difference down the stretch. This is why we need a real PG. Wade and LeBron don't take care of the ball well enough late, and become too concerned with making jumpers. Neither looks to set the other up, nor Bosh which is what they should be doing.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Bosh you ****ing dickhead


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Cant believe we're gonna lose this. Actually, yes I can...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat have had the lead for 45 of the 48 minutes tonight. The 3 minutes the KNicks have lead? The last minute of the 2nd, 3rd and now 4th. Unbelievable.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

3 seconds. Good D. No fouls. Please.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Please don't give up a 3 or offensive rebound here...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Game winner time...


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

No dumbass offense, please.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat ball.

Give it to Lebron and set a high screen near half court.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

There are more knicks fans at this game than Heat fans...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Miami has a chance. I'm expecting Wade to take this.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

This has to be Lebron, or a WIIIDE open Chris Bosh. Wade better not take this one...


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Don't shoot a goddamn game winner. Drive to the hole and try to draw a foul ASAP.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Ugh, right idea but STAT made a nice play


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Well...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn..


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wow LeBron.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Standing tall and talented. Miami still has a chance to send this to OT.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

****. 

This team is gonna make me go prematurely grey.


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

Warden for 3 game winner?


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Wish I'd stayed asleep now


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Their guys all get up for big moments. Most of our team is scared to death of it.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

futuristxen said:


> There are more knicks fans at this game than Heat fans...


I'd say about 65-35 Heat. Its just that NY fans are way, way, way more passionate than Miami fans.

But that's Miami for you in any sport they play a NY team. Hell, in Hockey and baseball games, its 65-35 in NY's favor.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

futuristxen said:


> Their guys all get up for big moments. Most of our team is scared to death of it.


I wouldn't say scared, more like lackadaisical.

So many retarded turnovers today, lazy movement on offense, just terrible.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

**** you Miami.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Our team has no balls.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

That's game. 

Heat gave this one away. They ended every quarter horribly.

This team just cannot put a consistent 48 minutes of basketball. No matter how much they're up, its just a matter of time until they fall asleep and give away the lead.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Sonofabitch!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

How many clutch moments for this team this year? Like, two?

This team can be a disgrace to basketball sometimes. ****ing pathetic. LeBron and Dwyane are pretty weak leaders sometimes in terms of leading by example. Maybe not LeBron, but definitely Wade. He should be the leader. Maybe this team really, really needs UD.

"Disturbing loss" indeed, Eric Reid.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Fun ass game. Would be great seeing these guys match up in the playoffs.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I'm ready for the playoffs and an 8 man rotation. I'm sick of watching trash like James Jones. You might not see me post until April simply because I won't be watching anymore.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Why are we so scared to go out and just put in 100% for 48 minutes. 11 point lead after 1 quarter we should be blowing out these fools.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Once again Joel's legendary defense doesnt matter when its 4 on 5 on offense every god damn time down the court. Even the ****ing Knicks can defend that.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Adam said:


> You might not see me post until April simply because I won't be watching anymore.


Didn't you say this after the Chicago game?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Unbelievable. Game after game after game. This is not a process by now - this is what it is.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario missing layups..

Lebron with bad and unforced turnovers..

Wade with another bad shooting performance on national tv.

Bosh seemingly being completely useless when we need a big basket. Then we go to him and he turns it over..

House, JJ and Mario with wide open 3's and all missing in the 2nd half..

Complete team loss.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

ßen said:


> Didn't you say this after the Chicago game?


If I did then that settles it, I'm not watching anymore. Tired of brittle losers who cry about their boo boos and guys who look like prehistoric reptiles.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

WE've been playing some awful basketball of late. We simply cannot get up for these big games, and I dunno what it is.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

We played bad in the Wizards games too. Team just seems in a funk post that Bulls game. We're dying for something to go our way. But we're kind of just waiting for it to happen rather than being an active participant in whatever it was Spoelstra says.

Talent is there. The schemes are there. The execution and effort are not. And eventually the trust is going to start to go. 

This will get worse before it gets better.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

They just don't want to work for it and it starts with Wade and Lebron. STOP with the home run threes. It's fine to get out on the break and mess up being overaggressive but this ****ing Chauncey Billups style prayer **** has to go.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

3 days off until Orlando at home and San Antonio on the road. I hope they erase the three point line from the practice floor.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Sorry to harp on the clutch thing, but I'm seriously starting to consider buying into the common belief that LeBron has no clutch-ness in his gene. How many (semi-)clutch moments has he had this season? Portland? What else? He's played well in big games, particularly when frontrunning, but in the short, big moments, he comes up laughably small in comparison to his bravado and persona. Dwyane has been big in such moments, not always however, and possibly never this season. That, however, is because this team has clearly been trying to force (or perhaps its all by his demand) LeBron into such a role. Despite no instance this season (I know he's theoretically our best option at any hypothetical point of a game) to back it up, the ball has at least been put in LeBron's hands in every must-score moment this season. Dwyane has never had such an opportunity with LeBron on the floor, and its squandered Dwyane's game in my opinion. Obviously tonight he was off, so he wouldn't have been the ideal trigger man, but I can't help but feel like he's clutchability is atrophying right now with no opportunities. I also hate the total lack of creativity in such situations, whether that's on the players or the coach. So many times other teams run clever plays on us in such situations, but ours are almost always predictable.

I don't want to blame this loss on him, but Bosh really is disappointing me of late as well. Even with a good game tonight and a couple of big, run-stopping baskets tonight, and 12 rebounds, he just seems like wet paper in truly big moments (important rebounds, middle-school-esque turnovers, etc.) He passed up a great look from 18 ft out for an end of shot clock 4 ft beyond the line three from LeBron. Not good.

And I know Miller has barely played consecutive games this season, but he's disappointed me a tad this season. I thought we'd see a little more playmaking out of him. Dorell, or B-EZ, or possibly even Daequan Cook are looking real good right now. ****, my desired FA wing pickup from last season Von Wafer is looking good right now.

Venting feels good.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

The biggest problem for me are the role players, specifically House, JJ, Miller, and Mario. Wade and Lebron are consistently getting them wide open looks. Remember that stretch right before Mike got hurt when they were all hitting their 3's and how great the offense was looking for a stretch there? Since then, we're lucky if one of them gets hot, let alone two of them.

Obviously the big 3 are gonna be the main reason why we win or lose, but these shooters make it so much more difficult on them when they arent hitting WIDE open 3's.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

How many clutch plays has anyone on this team made?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Mario missing layups..
> 
> Lebron with bad and unforced turnovers..
> 
> ...


Yup. Wade had some dumbass turnovers too, like throwing it to MC's knees in the half court. All of our ballhandlers suck at ball control. Not sure how we're among the leaders in ball control. Maybe we do need Arroyo back in.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

futuristxen said:


> How many clutch plays has anyone on this team made?


Exactly, I said that earlier but I wanted to talk specifically about LeBron for a moment. I guess House has hit, what, two big shots, and maybe JJ had one too? Really, none, pretty much.

The whole "But how many times will this team need clutch shots?" view was pretty off in retrospect.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

futuristxen said:


> How many clutch plays has anyone on this team made?


Eddie against the Pistons, Lebron against the Blazers(though I dont think we were down late in this one. Dont remember.), Bosh and Wade against the Wizards.

Off the top of my head, I cant remember any other last minute, clutch plays.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

I'm not worried about clutch play, I'm worried about the other 47 minutes and 36 seconds of dog **** offense. This happens over and over again, we are getting beat to all our spots because teams know exactly what's coming. Bosh is not moving hard enough to his spot or setting good screens, Wade ignoring everyone and committing 3-4 turnovers in a row, Lebron pounding the rock, etc. 

That play where Bosh was literally standing there with the ball for half the shot clock while Lebron fights for position with Fields is a perfect example. Lebron finally gets the ball with 6 ****ing seconds left 22 feet away from the rim. That's retarded offense. Where is the plan B? Why are we forcing it so much?

We had 86 points tonight against the Knicks. The Knicks with a brand new ****ing team who already played no defense to begin with.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

At least there is one good thing about all this. The next month is brutal in terms of schedule. Next 5 games are Orl, @SA, Chi, Por, LAL. None of this Washington Wizards ****, every game is big now. Either we will go on a good run or be completely exposed.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

^gonna be a dogfight to not drop out of this 2nd spot by the end of the next 2 weeks.



PoetLaureate said:


> We had 86 points tonight against the Knicks. The Knicks with a brand new ****ing team who already played no defense to begin with.


That's the most embarrassing part. Take out the 34pt 1st and the Heat scored just 52 the last 3 quarters. Just pathetic against the Knicks of all teams.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

I just hope we see these two teams in the postseason.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Ya our offense is ugly. I think a lot of it has to do with Wade/LeBron's view of the team and themselves. They don't seem to realize how much easier they can make the game by consistently cutting and setting screens for each other and looking for each other, they seem to want to replicate their individual 1-on-5 brilliance of the past and show they can still carry their team on isolated possessions. Perhaps they're just comfortable with this, but when our offensive anchor goes without touches for long stretches and we're simply launching threes (not all LeWade's fault because some of those should've gone down), something is wrong.

I disagree that this is what it is already. These guys spent 7 years playing one way, were praised as the best in the league for much of that time, and still want to prove that while they have each other, they don't need each other. They enjoy creating magic showtime in the open court, but rarely look to use each other in the half court. I can't help but think all three will eventually learn how to play off each other better. They just give up so quickly when things break down and try to play hero instead of playing smart.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Nobody in the league has the right to shoot that three pointer that Wade took in the 2nd quarter. Maybe Steve Nash but the percentages would still say no. That shot completely turned momentum over to New York.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

The turnovers are what is killing this team. They're just not paying attention to detail. I hope Spoelstra kills them in practice over the next three days to where they can't even walk on the floor against Orlando thursday. A message needs to be sent.

This team is lacking leadership right now, because there needs to be some goddamn accountability.

Chalmers is not long for this world I think. We'll see Arroyo back soon. If you look at our team turnovers they've gone way up again now that we've started to play Rio and Lebron more at point. Arroyo sucks, but he doesn't turn the ball over and he gets us into the offense. Which I think in the end is what Spo is going to settle with.

We're dying for a competent floor general to organize Lebron and Wade.

If Mike Bibby gets bought out he's exactly what we need. 3 point shooter. Experienced floor general. Someone who isn't going to make mistakes. Can't play any defense, but at this point you have to give up something, and it looks like the turnovers are a bigger problem than defense.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Oh and someone needs to tell Bosh to ****ing roll every once and awhile. He picks and pops too much. If you look at his stats before this year he actually rolled more than he popped, but this season he is popping too much and not going to the basket.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

futuristxen said:


> The turnovers are what is killing this team. They're just not paying attention to detail. I hope Spoelstra kills them in practice over the next three days to where they can't even walk on the floor against Orlando thursday. A message needs to be sent.
> 
> This team is lacking leadership right now, because there needs to be some goddamn accountability.
> 
> ...


Agreed. This team just doesn't value possessions enough. Boston values every single possession and we play so lackadaisical.

Wish we could see Big Z again. I think we would have won both the Chicago and the New York games if Z had played and I want him in his role from the beginning of the year where he came off the bench. His defense is underrated.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Adam said:


> Agreed. This team just doesn't value possessions enough. Boston values every single possession and we play so lackadaisical.
> 
> Wish we could see Big Z again. I think we would have won both the Chicago and the New York games if Z had played and I want him in his role from the beginning of the year where he came off the bench. His defense is underrated.


His rebounding is underrated too.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Agreed on Z. The guy put up a double double in the 1st quarter against the Knicks in the 2nd matchup. His length really bothered Amare on the glass.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

The only guy Z really truly has problems with is Dwight Howard. So I don't know why Spoelstra has gone away from his situational 3 headed monster center rotation. I'm not sure the extra minutes help Dampier.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

This a frustrating loss, made even more frustrating not by the fact we were up 16 at one point, but our schedule gets very tough now. We need all the wins we can get, because we can easily slip into a 5 or 6 game losing streak here. 

We could be looking at a 3rd seed if we don't buck our ideas up.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Is it just me but I really thought Knicks played good Defense on us.

All the mentally weak chokage that we had at the end of each quarter aside, I thought that the Knicks really did a great job at cutting the lane and forcing turnovers. I was shocked. 

2 things was clear as water to me watching last night's game.

1. D'Antoni is indeed an offensive genius, Knicks ball movemement was beautiful and despite having new players on the team, the spacing was very good most of the time.

2. I think that we tried to play into D'Antoni's system/game. We tried to run with them and that obviously did not work. We turned the ball over so many times on fast break posessions. Our style is a slow tempo grind it out blue collar type. We saw non of that. We played in D'Antoni's tempo and it was obvious that we did not control the game and the Knicks got all the momentum in crucial situations.

I'm still shocked about the Knicks D. They weren't as porous as they usually are.

I think that by playing their tempo, our shooters were out of rhythm and we rushed a lo of our shots. I think that is the reason why we shot so poorly and the Knicks won the game by making us live and die by the jumpshot.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

futuristxen said:


> Oh and someone needs to tell Bosh to ****ing roll every once and awhile. He picks and pops too much. If you look at his stats before this year he actually rolled more than he popped, but this season he is popping too much and not going to the basket.


I feel like this is part of the system here, Beasley did the same thing.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

PoetLaureate said:


> I feel like this is part of the system here, Beasley did the same thing.


Yup, same for UD even before Beasley got here.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

W2B - I'm at work, can you update the POTG thread for me again?

:yep:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Sure, but who were the 2 previous Potg's?

Bosh for this game right?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Yeah Bosh for this one. 

I'd say Wade against the Bulls. LBJ against the Kings (from memory)


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

For the Bulls: Wade started the 2nd with LeBron on the bench and blew the big lead. LeBron came back in and reclaimed it. Then in the 4th the same thing happened and LeBron also had the three point play at the end. LeBron is my vote.

For New York: LeBron.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I didnt really get to watch either game, was just going off boxscore - so you guys choose.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Agreed with Lebron vs the Bulls.

Wade was definitely it against Washington.

Split on this last game. Bosh was consistent throughout yet had that one late and costly turnover, while Lebron put up better numbers but had some dumb and careless turnovers throughout.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

W2B discretion is allowed


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

The BOSHINATOR is POTG!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Went with Bosh. Lebron and Wade should be held to a higher standard.


----------

